# help finding a replacement brake fluid cap for 2013 altima!



## soberirishman78 (Jan 9, 2014)

so walmart changed my friends oil, checked her fluids didnt put the cap on correctly, so now im trying to help her find a replacement cap and its getting rather frustrating that noone has any for sale, does anyone on here know if any other years will work as of now she is using saran wrap and rubber bands and i feel bad she has a ghettofied new car any suggestions will be helpful i tried searching the forums but didnt find anything helpful. thanks in advance
Jeremy
btw the dealership told her she has to buy a whole new reservoir as the cap alone is not for sale yet.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Part Detail

You can find the radiatior cap here. It is part: 21712M
Personally, I would make Wal-mart fix it if they screwed it up.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just get one from a junk yard.


----------



## Sena01 (Aug 10, 2015)

After further research you Nissan part #46020AL50A


----------

